# In need of 2000-3000 calories/day supplement



## vron247 (Oct 12, 2010)

Little bit about me: 26yo & 135pounds.

*Target*: Put up 40pounds / around 10pounds per month.

My daily meals/breakfast will total to ~1500 calories/day on a weekly average.

Did anyone went through similar cycle and got bulky. I looked around few body mass gainers but not sure which one to go with and they seem to be around 1k ish calories only.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Oct 12, 2010)

When I completed my first bulk 7 years ago I was 141lbs and gained 30lbs in 3 months.   I gained 10lbs in the first 2 weeks and 19lbs in the first 5 weeks. The picture to the left is after I put on 30 lbs after my first bulk. I still had my abs and I think my bodyfat was around 14% ish. (guessing)

You will need much more than 3,000 calories per day.  By the time I approached my 3rd and final month I was at around 5,000 calories per day and still had a hard time gaining weight.    3,000 per day is a good start and then I would work your way up from there. Weigh yourself at least once a week to keep track and then make changes to your diet as necessary.  Drink water as much as you can all day long too.  

First month you will see massive gains and quick.  I split my calories up between 6-7 meals a day. That worked the best for me but you could try less or more meals per day.  If you dont have time for a meal then drink a protein shake to make up for the meal.    I put powdered milk into several of my meals for extra calories. For extra calories you could also take a shot of Olive oil.

Make sure you lift heavy and hard with lower reps.   Dips, Deadlifts, Squats, and Pull ups (wide grip if your shoulders can handle it).

I know from experience it is possible with hard work.  Good luck with the bulk and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## vron247 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for advice ecto!!
What kind of protein shake you used exactly?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 12, 2010)

I would get all of your cals from whole food sources. A mass gainer isnt your cure all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2010)

commercial mass gainers are fkg wack . .  make youre own


----------



## Marat (Oct 12, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> commercial mass gainers are fkg wack . .  make youre own



that.


----------



## ufc69 (Oct 12, 2010)

i make my own weight gain shake with- 
500ml milk 
2 scoops protein powder 
1 cup oat meal that been put in a coffee grinder 
a table spoon of flaxseed oil 
an somtimes a bannana 
give that a shot i think its around 1200 calories an 70g protein


----------



## Arra (Oct 12, 2010)

Simple things like having a good-sized salad with olive oil as dressing can boost calories quite quickly.

And yeah, if you're going with a shake, make your own, tons of unnecessary carbs in most commercial weight gainers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2010)

ufc69 said:


> i make my own weight gain shake with-
> 500ml milk
> 2 scoops protein powder
> 1 cup oat meal that been put in a coffee grinder
> ...


 
yeah man! I throw in some frozen berries as well instead of ice!


----------



## ufc69 (Oct 12, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> yeah man! I throw in some frozen berries as well instead of ice!



oh ok i might give the frozen berries a try


----------



## Mark Lomas (Oct 12, 2010)

You're honestly best making your own


----------



## MrRockstar (Oct 12, 2010)

what if I got a water bottle full of olive oil and just sipped it every once in a while? super unhealthy? would it help me gain weight?


----------



## ufc69 (Oct 12, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> what if I got a water bottle full of olive oil and just sipped it every once in a while? super unhealthy? would it help me gain weight?


----------



## 200+ (Oct 12, 2010)

Food has the calories you need; therefore, eat more food.


----------



## MrRockstar (Oct 12, 2010)

ufc69 said:


>


 
Lol I'm a sailor, I can keep just about anything down. (I fully understand I'm making myself a sittign duck for gay jokes)


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 12, 2010)

Drink a gallon of milk.


----------



## MrRockstar (Oct 12, 2010)

I dont see a time limit on that, so ok.  a gallon of milk in under an hour no way. ipecac syrup, also not gona happen.


----------



## MrRockstar (Oct 12, 2010)

I accidently hijacked the thread with my sidebar.My bad, Lets get back to the thread topic.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Oct 13, 2010)

vron247 said:


> Thanks for advice ecto!!
> What kind of protein shake you used exactly?


The majority of your calories will HAVE to come from food. I would guess 90% of your calorie intake should be from food.  The protien shakes are only for a few hundred extra calories.  You need a couple thousand calories from food. The protein shake is the last thing you should be concerned with.  Drinking lots of milk helps a LOT. I go through over 2-3 gallons of milk a week.  

You need to figure out how many meals a day you can eat and then divide that out so it adds up to at least 3,000 calories per day as a start. Then when you quit gaining weight, add another 500 calories.   Steak, eggs, cottage cheese, chicken, pork, fish, rice, potatoes, oatmeal should all be a great start.  Throw 1/2 cup of powdered milk in once in a while too. Everything helps.

To answer your question about protein.  I have used a couple different protein products.  Optimum Protein and now currently using Body Fortress Protein. Optimum Protien is what I used with my first bulk and worked real well. I am still not sure about this Body Fortress Protein. Seems to have quite a bit of sugar but its fairly cheap and at any local Walmart or Meijer.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 13, 2010)

eat more if you really want to put on good weight and lift like a beast. Weight gainers are meh not my fav at all.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 13, 2010)

After your workout, make this and chug it down

1 cup strawberries
2 scoop protein powder
1 cup milk
2 tbsp peanut butter
1/2 banana
spoonful honey
creatine
1/2 cup yogurt

An awesome smoothie and I wish I had the nutritional values but very high cal and protein. The carbs are good for bulking after a workout!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 13, 2010)

commercial weight gainer fuks my stomach up


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2010)

Buy some food. Eat that food.


----------

